# Information Engineering Questions



## Baron (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello, I wanted to ask someone in the field of engineering a few general questions about their occupation. Its alright if some of the questions are not answered. 

1.What is your job title? 2.Highest level of education? 3.What are your main responsibilities as a...? 4.What do you like most about your work? 5.What do you like least about your work?

6.How does your job affect your general lifestyle? 7.Work Conditions? Are you generally in an office or on the job site? 8.How did you become interested in this field?

9.How did you begin your career? 10.How do most people get into this field? What are common entry-level jobs?

11.If you could do it all over again, would you choose the same path for yourself? If not, what would you change? 12.What advice would you give someone who is considering this type of job (or field)?

Thank you for your time!


----------

